# Nymphoides aquatica (Banana Plants)



## higherme (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi
I want to know how to propagate Nymphoides aquatica (banana plants). 

and also, does this plant require a lot of lighting? some sites say they are easy to grow plants, but some sites say they are hard to grow and grow very slowly. I don't know which is right...


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

When I first got into hi-tech tanks 3 years ago, I had one. It quickly grew up to the top of the water in my 75 gallon tank and covered about 1/4 of the water's surface with it's "lily pads". I had it for about 6 months before I considered it annoying, because it was shading out my glosso. The "bananas" eventually disappeared and it didn't reproduce for me.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Banana plants are a low light plant. They grow best with at least 2wpg, but will grow even faster with higher light. 

In my plant book to propagate it says to "firmly press adventitious plants or fully formed leaves into damp ground". I've never tried this so I don't know how it works. 

When I had the plant, I found that it grew better with about half of the banana shaped roots planted in the substrate.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Be aware that the roots on these things can get very invasive. They develop a rather extensive root system.


----------



## higherme (Jun 23, 2008)

My banana plant had 3 leaves that grew up to the top. But, two of them had the leaves fell off cuz the fish kept nibbling on them... so now it's just two stems sticking up and no leaves. I don't know what to do now... should i cut the stem or just leave it? There are some tiny roots growing out of the stems.

also, some of the leaves down at the bottom have holes in them. I was wondering if I should cut those.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Those floating leaves don't last very long anyways. Just cut the stem off near the base as possible. You can also cut the holy leaves off with stem included, these will also eventually die if you don't.


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Cut floating leaves off and let them float. They may develop roots at their base. Plant them if they do.


----------



## higherme (Jun 23, 2008)

i don't plant the stems right? they don't even have the leaf there. my fish chewed it off. how long does it take for another leaf to shoot up to the top again.


----------

